# Water in Ear Flap



## LexusforG (Apr 17, 2012)

We have a almost 5 year female and she's always had a problem with smelly ears but now she has liquid accumulated at the bottom of the ear flap. So much so that the flap is folding under. Any one else ever have this problem?

We took her to the vet and they want $1000 to do surgery so I want to see if anyone has other options.

Many thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I just want to understand the problem a little clearer - I think you mean that the bottom of the ear flap is enlarged/swollen. Probably swollen with blood? Where would water have come from?

Does she shake her head a lot?

If she shakes her ears as they are smelly it maybe that she has got ear mites - which is why the ears are so smelly. The enlarged flap is generally caused by the breaking of little blood vessels in the year from scratching and shaking.

If this is the case the ear flap needs draining and I think they stitch things into the ear (can't remember what they are for).

Did your vet give you a diagnosis? Did he do a skin scrapping to check for mites, etc?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Last year when Darcy was a pup her ears were always a waxy mess, when you rubbed her ears it sounded like they were full of fluid, she was also always car sick, some folk say that car sickness can be caused by ear infection...the vet gave me ear cleaner for her and the amount of gunge that came out was incredible but she still suffered car sickness..I then bought a product called THORNIT its a canker powder and kills mites in the ear. to date Darcy's ears are in great order and suprise suprise no more car sickness.....failing all this, grass seed in the ear canal is also a problem.. 
hope this may help..


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I think what you're probably referring to is a hematoma in her ear? This is a blood-filled pouch that develops from shaking or scratching at the ears that is usually due to chronic ear infections, I think.

My cat had these in both ears when he was a kitten. He had constantly infected ears and he scratched at them so much that they filled with blood. This happened when he was recovering from a major injury (poor little guy broke his back when he was 10 months) so I never took him to the vet for it because I didn't want to traumatize him even more. Eventually, the hematomas turned into scar tissue and now he is cat with floppy, scar-tissue ears. 

I would have the surgery done. My cats ears ended up being okay, but I think I was lucky.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

My husband had a ridgeback that shook his ears too hard and got the same thing, and the pockets of fluid separated the skin from the cartilage of the ear. To fix they sewed his ears with buttons (one button on the top of the ear sewn to a button underneath) he had them all up his ears until the ear could heal back together.


----------



## LexusforG (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes it is a hematoma - I could not remember what the Dr called it but after hearing about ear mites, I will go to a different Dr to get a second opinion. She is shaking and scratching alot and has had many ear infections.

thanks all.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't believe your vet didn't take a skin scrapping to check for mites. Poor dog. I do hope you are able to get it sorted so she is more comfortable.

A second opinion sounds like a good idea. Keep us posted, and good luck.


----------



## LexusforG (Apr 17, 2012)

My hubby took her to a different vet today...just waiting for their return.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Good for you - hope they are helpful and you get your dogs ear sorted out


----------



## LexusforG (Apr 17, 2012)

The findings were yeast in one ear and bacteria in another. Has to take (2) different prescriptions and ear drops. No swimming in the pool nor playing ball for 21 days until her liquid in her flap dissipates in her body.

Hubby loved this vet - they spent 1 hour there. They want to see her back in 21 days.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It's good you've gone for a second opinion. 
Hopefully your v will be fine after the meds. 

The good thing is you've found a new vet! :


----------

